#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Auto Number: Starting List at Number Greater than 1

## cmf0106

Is there a way for Word to recognize a list that begins at a number larger than 1? If I begin a list with the number 1 Word will automatically indent and begin the list, and properly start the next number in the sequence once I hit enter. However, if I start at a number greater than 1 Word will not recognize this, even if I highlight the list I am trying to create and apply numbering from the paragraph menu. I am using word 2010, please see the image below for a clear illustrate


http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4905/autonumber.png

----------


## macropod

You mean like the attached? Simply choose Format|Bullets & Numbering, choose a format, then Customize > Start At and input the starting #.

----------

